# Logo request



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, my last request was March 22nd, 2008 and it was:

http://www.mmaforum.com/someonedoasigforme


*The Request*:

Ok, my friends and I have decided to start up our own gaming site. We are putting together a team to enter tournaments, get sponsors, etc.... I was curious if anyone can help design the logo. I can give you a poor quality pic of what my friend was thinking of and you can go from there. If its possible to get two versions that would be great. One with just the vG and the other with Team V Gaming (I didn't come up with the name lol)


*Pics*:


















*Title*: Team V Gaming


*Sub-Text*: 


*More Sub-Text*: 


*Colors*: White and Black I guess (surprise me)


*Size*: Any size, its just a logo for the main page and can be resized later.


*Avatar?*: 


All attempts will be repped.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You can get an idea of what the font would need to look like by checking out the pic. I'm just hoping we have some awesome artists on this forum


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That logo is gonna be pretty hard to do because it'll be all pen tool. I'm not too good with that otherwise I'd do it but I'm sure someone will be along.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ahh, time to put my graphic design major to good use lol. :thumb02:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> That logo is gonna be pretty hard to do because it'll be all pen tool. I'm not too good with that otherwise I'd do it but I'm sure someone will be along.


Yeah, not your typical sig/avatar request I know, but I'm hoping someone can help out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a rough for you to preview before I start the long pen tooling process lol.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Looking good, can you add the shading, like the white V has black around the edge and the black G has white around the edge like in the one above. So far its looking pretty good


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't really know what to do for the "Team V" part, so just let me know you were thinking for this. My approach to it:



I'll change whatever you need, just let me know.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Dude, you are the freaking man, the logo's are great. I'm not sure about the one with the full Team V Gaming though, I don't think they will like the font. The others are awesome though. I might have to give you a title shot in the next few events lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> Dude, you are the freaking man, the logo's are great. I'm not sure about the one with the full Team V Gaming though, I don't think they will like the font. The others are awesome though. I might have to give you a title shot in the next few events lol


Haha lol! Nah, let me get my record up like everyone else :thumb02:

Alright so for the Team V, what kind of font you think will work? Or style, anything that could narrow it down for me.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I was gonna work on something but those are just sick.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Haha lol! Nah, let me get my record up like everyone else :thumb02:
> 
> Alright so for the Team V, what kind of font you think will work? Or style, anything that could narrow it down for me.


I'm waiting on an email of the font, but I know it is the same style as the vG


----------

